# Any Steam Furs?



## Catolo (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi everyone! 

Just wondered if anyone on here has steam. Thinking of adding more friends...not that I have any I talk to. QwQ 

I just want to pm this stuff in case sometime in the future we're met with a forum raids. ^^"

Hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2017)

Yeah, I have Steam.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Nov 6, 2017)

saulcampbell on Steam if you wanna add me ^w^


----------



## TritheDoge (Nov 6, 2017)

my name is trithedoge on steam if you wanna add me :3


----------



## modfox (Nov 6, 2017)

McPolti the poltergheist


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Nov 7, 2017)

StormBrand-FX3 on steam, hit me up, i'm always available


----------



## Starbeak (Nov 7, 2017)

There are several different groups on Steam that have furries in them.

I like Steam, but my hard-drive doesn't thanks to me and the Autumn / Spring / Summer / Winter sales x_x

I usually play Sims or Maplestory but occasionally I will hop on Steam and pick a random game to play.


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 7, 2017)

I have one.
Steam Community :: SveltColt


----------



## Baalf (Nov 8, 2017)

I have one called MugoUrth. I mostly spend time at the Rival's of Aether board. Anyone know any good anthro games on steam?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 8, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I have one called MugoUrth. I mostly spend time at the Rival's of Aether board. Anyone know any good anthro games on steam?


shiness the lightning kingdom is pretty good still need to finish it, its still a new game but it has that classic ps2 adventure feel its also a controller heavy game though fast paced fighting.

another great controller game Aqua Kitty is milk mine defender it's a classic style arcade game.


----------



## Karatine (Nov 9, 2017)

Yes, indeed.

...

The Darksign brands the Undead. And in this land, the Undead are corralled and led to the north, where they are locked away, to await the end of the world... This is your fate. Only, in the ancient legends it is stated, that one day an undead shall be chosen to leave the undead asylum, in pilgrimage, to the land of ancient lords, Lordran.

is Steam Community :: Karatine :v


----------



## Baalf (Nov 9, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> shiness the lightning kingdom is pretty good still need to finish it, its still a new game but it has that classic ps2 adventure feel its also a controller heavy game though fast paced fighting.
> 
> another great controller game Aqua Kitty is milk mine defender it's a classic style arcade game.



I've also been playing Starbound, a Terraria-like game with anthro playable races, and I have my eyes on a few other anthro games like Tooth And Tail and Cuphead (not sure if Cuphead counts, but the main star's an anthropomorphic object, if you count any non-humanoid as an anthro).


----------



## 134 (Nov 15, 2017)

i've got Steam too: Nimilex


----------



## JustSomeDude84 (Nov 15, 2017)

Steam here too, but I haven't been big into multiplayer games on Steam: Thesis


----------



## Amnesiac22 (Nov 19, 2017)

Hey guys, my steam is Steam Community :: Buttlord ;]
I like Dota 2, TF2, Rust, CSGO, ESO Terraria, Rocket League, Starbound and Borderlands 2
Just to name a few. ^-^
If anyone wants to add me feel free


----------



## modfox (Nov 19, 2017)

Steam Community :: Wulfila the fox
 add me 4 good time and 2 dollar foxy succy succy


----------



## Redwulf16 (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm BloodyBonez87 but all I ever do is play skyrim. I'd love to find someone to play who's your daddy with tho. Maybe Gmod too, of I ever get money to buy those games with.


----------



## CastielTsuki (Nov 23, 2017)

Steam Community :: Kouya Talbain

Im really into gta 5 atm feel free to add me


----------



## Diretooth (Nov 23, 2017)

Go ahead and add me if you wish.
Steam Community :: Diretooth


----------



## Lithooves (Nov 24, 2017)

Yep!
Steam Community :: Merry Litkachu

Add and hit me up if you'd like.


----------



## Black Burn (Dec 4, 2017)

Yup, my nick on steam is BlackBurn200PL, if anyone wants to add me go ahead ^^


----------



## LinkXendo (Dec 10, 2017)

LinkXendo on Steam ^w^
Up for playing anything really, so feel free to add and hit me up :3
Also more info on my Steam page

Steam Community :: LinkXendo


----------



## Xenial-Lynx (Dec 14, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I have one called MugoUrth. I mostly spend time at the Rival's of Aether board. Anyone know any good anthro games on steam?


Armello is probably my all-time favorite. It's basically a four-player digital board game in which the players compete to take over the king, who has fallen to dark magic. I'm also a fan of Tooth and Tail, an RTS in which the players command armies of animals. Both are available on Steam. By the way, I've also been getting into Rivals of Aether myself.


----------



## Zettios (Dec 14, 2017)

Yup.
Steam Community :: Zettios

Feel free to add me. Not much of a talker though. 
If it happens that I ignore you, it's most likely that I am not there or focused on something else.
Sorry in advance.


----------



## Aaron U Pictus (Dec 14, 2017)

Yess. Don't have many games but adamant on a few. Also not too many gaming furs in my parts ^-^

Mine is WildPictus 

Been stuck into the bad stuff... like Pubg and Ark. And a bit of left 4 dead.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 14, 2017)

Look for *Cyber Druid* or *ChapterAquila92* - I've used both as my Steam handle.

My avatar should be recognizable from whatever I've posted on DA or FA.

If I'm not plugging away at New Vegas, Skyrim, or XCOM2's modding tools, I may be convinced into joining a multiplayer game in one of the following titles from my library:

Act of Aggression
Age of Empires 2
Civilization V
Civilization: Beyond Earth
Divinity: Dragon Commander
Europa Universalis
Metal Gear Solid V (dem FOBs need protecting, yo!)
Space Engineers
Stellaris

Just be sure to send a PM here if you do try to add me as a "friend", otherwise I likely won't accept.


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Dec 14, 2017)

Steam; Keito Midnight Fox
Picture is a black/purple fox being derpy (Tounge stuck out)
I have a lot of games in steam but only few installed atm lol
Link; Steam Community :: Keito Midnight Fox


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 14, 2017)

Steam Community :: Pipistrele hello!


----------



## QueenMegajoulan (Dec 23, 2017)

Steam Community :: Megajoulan


----------



## CrowR (Dec 25, 2017)

Sure am! smartboy1999

I haven't explored any furry games until a few days ago when I came across Nekojishi. I'm kind of getting into visual novel games a lot more thanks to a certain "Literature Club" game that turns dark really fast.... Still, I haven't been very social online, so getting added on Steam could help with that.


----------



## Earthbullet (Jan 4, 2018)

Steam Community :: Earthbullet


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 5, 2018)

Steam Community :: Asthaven


----------



## Ashke (Jan 7, 2018)

I play Borderlands 2, Pre-Sequel, GTAV, GMod, Don't Starve Together, Tabletop Simulator, Tooth and Tail, The Forest, and Armello for co-ops. But I'm also cool just chatting. Steam name is Dedbeat


----------



## LumiNinetales (Jan 7, 2018)

I play mostly indiegames and "little" games in the way that, for now I have a very low performance pc... On linux only (no choice).

You can add me, I will talk with you if you start the conversation x3

Steam Community :: Lumichat !


----------



## Aaron U Pictus (Jan 11, 2018)

Okay I see I will need to update mine because I skilfully did NOT add my steam link haha
The offer still stands, along with discord if anyone is keen ^-^

Steam Community :: WildPictus


----------



## Ashke (Jan 11, 2018)

Steam Community :: DedBeat
I'm shy but I'm definitely up for conversations.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 11, 2018)

All the Steams!


----------

